# US licensed 18year old GTR insurance



## Danbgtr32 (Aug 14, 2006)

First post here but um I am moving from the US to the Uk in the next month and i am looking for insurance on a r32 gtr. I have two years driving experience in the US and i was wondering if that would make a difference on insurance cost. Oh and does anyone have an idea what my insurance would be.


----------



## Danbgtr32 (Aug 14, 2006)

I am also willing to buy a stock r32 if it will lower insurace. As i need to keep insurance costs as low as possible.


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

TBH mate, im not sure that any companies would touch you at 18, if you did manage to get a quote it would probably be 3000GBP+, im 23 and i bet i'd struggle to get a quote much less than 2k+ for a GTR. Mind you im still trying raise 10k to buy one first!! but if you can afford it...:squintdan


----------



## Danbgtr32 (Aug 14, 2006)

i think that i have to hope that insurance will be under 4500gbp because that is about the maximum i can pay and still afford the car.


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

I would call someone like an A-Plan to get a quote first. I think you are really going to struggle though...


----------



## carterjohn (Jul 27, 2006)

im sure its 25+ for A-Plan,might evem be 30.
just got a quote off them myself,for a R34 GTR.

£800 fully comp,im 36 with 10 years ncb.


----------



## Danbgtr32 (Aug 14, 2006)

also there is the fact that this is not going to be my everyday driver so that could possibly work to lower payments atleast i hope.


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

carterjohn said:


> im sure its 25+ for A-Plan,might evem be 30.
> just got a quote off them myself,for a R34 GTR.
> 
> £800 fully comp,im 36 with 10 years ncb.


think it is yeh, i tried to get a quote for an R33 and they wouldnt quote because of my age, im 22 now.


----------



## scw02102 (Mar 14, 2006)

im 22yrs old was very hard find a company to even quote me

Good luck expect to pay over £3k


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

yeh, the last quote i got for an R33 GTR was 3400.


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Dont waste your money on insurance like that.... 

Buy a CRX, run up 2 years no claims on Elephant 10 month bonus accelerator, then buy a pulsar GTiR... run that for 2 more years on 10 month policies. then when you turn 22, you might get quoted under 2 grand


----------



## Danbgtr32 (Aug 14, 2006)

see that just doenst work for me since i am only going to be living in the uk for about a year i want a car that i cant get in the states anyways crx are worthless my previous car was a 240hp bmw why would i want to move to something i can get in the states.


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

go and live in japan then, insurance is much more affordable. understanding from your last reply you seem to be quite rude dude. chill out...

correct me on it when you didnt mean it like that.


----------



## Danbgtr32 (Aug 14, 2006)

sorry about that i apologize, i am to used to having to get a point across in the typically rude US bmw forums. I just meant to say i rather not be driving cars that i wouldnt drive in the US. I think though that i have found an answer to my problem, since i was planning on not driving the skyline daily and probably tracking the car more than anything. I will not insure the car and i will buy another car for getting to work. There is one positive that the car will be out in the country so i wont have to worry as much about theft and a tracker will probably be enough protection for the car. I really dont want to have to wait 5 years till i can afford to run a skyline, and that plan will most likely will keep the high running costs of a skyline to a resonable level and will let me own what i think is one of the best cars ever built.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Your going to be wasting a lot of time on money on a car that your not gonna drive much ,have trouble with insurance ,and only gonna be in the UK a year ?


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Danbgtr32 said:


> First post here but um I am moving from the US to the Uk in the next month and i am looking for insurance on a r32 gtr. I have two years driving experience in the US and i was wondering if that would make a difference on insurance cost. Oh and does anyone have an idea what my insurance would be.


If you state the value of the car at under £5000, you could try getting third party cover, which may be cheaper. Still not sure they'll touch you at 18. They don't even like 18 year olds driving 2.0 NA cars in the UK, let alone 2.6 TT cars.

I've heard someone from a magazine got a quote from these guys for a 17 year-old in a MaClaren F1 as a joke. So maybe worth a try. Won't be cheap though.

http://www.atozinsurance.co.uk/


----------



## Danbgtr32 (Aug 14, 2006)

I will try that company it might work but maybe not doing insurance will solve my problem, i believe i can still do track day insurance for the car. I was thinking of a buying a 4x4 to haul the car around and to have a low insurance group for a daily driver, and luckily my family in the uk has a car trailer already. 

Oh umm to answer a question, i am moving to the UK to take a year off of school and to live with family. Although i am questioning on going to University in the UK i am not completely sure yet. So part of my goal is to have a little fun in the UK. Being able to go to a track and race a car is much more difficult and costly in the US so moving will give a chance to get into motorsports. I am moving with plenty of money that i got from the sale of my bmw so i wouldnt mind spending a little on a gtr so that i can have a little fun.


----------

